# Favorite Chenin Blanc kit?



## KSGuardsman (Jan 13, 2010)

The wife and I are fans of Chenin Blanc. I know, outside of South Africa and the Loire Valley, it is usually cast as an unnamed extra in a on a bottle of Chardonnay, or relegated to playing a supporting role in an nondescript box wine. 

No way, Chardonnay! Give us a Vouvray any day!! Or better yet, a Clarksburg CB. We like them in the off-dry style, so we wondered what kit options might exist and what experience people have with them.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 13, 2010)

Vineco makes a South African Chenin Blanc in their Ken Ridge Showcase line. Unfortunately, there are not many Vineco retailers in the USA. I have not personally tried it, but a couple of years ago some folks I know who like South African wines told me that it was very good. Here's the description from the Vinecoweb-site.




> Nearly a third of vines planted in South Africa are Chenin Blanc, where it is also called Steen. Chenin Blanc produces a wine that is a very pale straw colour boasting a nose of lemon-grass, melon and floral aromas with a slight kiss of honey. It is a dry, medium body white wine with crisp acidity and a clean citrus finish. A great accompaniment to lemon chicken, mango salad, lobster bisque; pork loin baked with apples in brandy.




Steve


----------



## joeswine (Jan 15, 2010)

not to long ago WE had a excellent kit,in the SOUTH AFRICAN style................


----------



## geocorn (Jan 15, 2010)

RJS has an excellent South African Chenin Blanc, 24456, and it is in stock.


----------

